# Akron, OH, 8 mths old male pup, in unheated garage



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

*Posted on SITUATIONS REQUIRING IMMEDIATE ATTENTION - KY_CENTRAL today. Still with owner, not at the pound yet:*

*Akron, OH: German Shepherd Dog Mix Needs to be Rehomed *

******************************************************************************************************
**POSTED 12/28* 

*CONTACT: Dana Email: [email protected] *

*This German Shepherd Dog mix needs a new home. The woman that owns him has two small children (6 and 7). The dog is too strong for them. Knocks them over when he plays...She never bothered to train him. Pulls when it is on a lead..you know the drill. The owner’s husband left her and the kids..She is out of work and can't really afford the dog. She doesn't want to take him to the pound and has agreed to keep him in the unheated garage ... no dog house or anything ... just the garage. The owner says he chews up things ...Probably because he has too much energy and doesn't know what to do with himself all day. He is about 8 months old, UTD shots, HW Negative, Intact. Takes treats nicely ..just full puppy with a lot of pent up energy.  *


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

bump!


----------

